# Angeln in Aschau am INN im Zillertal



## Zargesehen (24. Mai 2004)

moin...

fahre mit mit meiner familie über pfingsten nach aschau am inn in tirol und wollte dort mal gepflegt die rute schwingen...hat da vielleicht jemand ein paar tipps oder stellen etc. parat..
danke


----------



## doc_haemmer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Aschau am INN im Zillertal*

Ich zieh den uralt Thread mal wieder hoch, da es bei uns dieses Jahr auch wieder ins Zillertal geht. Gibt es dort Möglichkeiten um mit Gastkarten zu fischen? 

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, steht am Radweg neben dem Söllbach ein Schild dass man irgendwo in der Gemeinde Karten bekommt. Weiss da jemand mehr? 

Auch am Schleiggeisspeicher hab ich in nem anderen Thread gelesen dass man angeln kann. Wo würde ich da die Karten bekommen.

Super wäre wenn jemand auch noch Preise dazu hätte  

Danke im voraus und Gruß Andi


----------

